# Überholspur



## electricallady

Do you know the meaning of überholspur or fast lane in spanish?


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Carril de adelantamiento_, found from Leo, a very useful online dictionary. Hope it's right...


----------



## PhilFrEn

Hi,

Ich habe das hier gefunden:  _*carril de abelantamiento
*_
Hope it helps .

EDIT: too late ...


----------



## electricallady

thanks, it is the same meaning refered to f1 racetracks ?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Well, I can hardly imagine painted lanes on a race track... _Überholspur _normally refers to standard roads, where there may be two or more lanes; some of them can be used to overtake other veichles.
You may indeed find a sort of figurative meaning associated to F1 pilots (not tracks), for instance:

_Michael Schumacher, ein Leben auf der Überholspur_
(Michael Schumacher, a life on the fast lane)

This doesn't mean lanes are really painted on F1 tracks, but rather that Schumacher spent a great part of his life running and speeding, as everyday drivers normally do on motorways staying on the fast lane all the time.


----------



## electricallady

I am translating drawings and it is a part of the pit lane but i can not find the spanish word.


----------



## heidita

¿Qué parte del _pit lane_? ¿Sabes lo que es pit lane?


----------



## MünchnerFax

After a little Google search, I have found the following from this:

_The pit lane is divided into two driving areas: the part along the pit wall is known as the ‘fast lane’, and the other in front of the garages as the ‘inner lane’._ 

I'm sorry but I don't know the words for those parts even in my native language...


----------

